# Painting Interior Plastic



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

My GTO came with a Jade Green interior and there were no reproductions available in 2000. Now Legendary has the correct vinyl. 

Problem is that the seat backs, arm rests, and other plastic trim have been painted dark green. Can the color be removed and repainted or can the parts be repainted?

Anyone know of a source for the correct paint for the Jade Green Interior?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

When I was working on my 71, I brought a sample part into a local auto paint and body supply shop. 
They matched the Dark Jade perfectly, using SEM Color Coat. 
They started with the paint code, then adjusted the mix to match my part.
I was able to get the paint in spray cans.
I just followed SEM's prep directions and all the parts came out perfect.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jmt455 said:


> When I was working on my 71, I brought a sample part into a local auto paint and body supply shop.
> They matched the Dark Jade perfectly, using SEM Color Coat.
> They started with the paint code, then adjusted the mix to match my part.
> I was able to get the paint in spray cans.
> I just followed SEM's prep directions and all the parts came out perfect.


Do you have any of those cans yet?? They may have a paint code on them.


----------

